# Mainboard Asus M4A77T Aufrüsten



## Andi19732012 (1. Mai 2012)

*Mainboard Asus M4A77T Aufrüsten*

Hallo ans Forum!

Habe mir vor einem jahr ein koplett PC gekauft,und möchte es nun bis zum maximum aufrüsten...um die nächste zeit mit neuen Spielen und allgemein ruhe zu haben....wie zum beispiel X Rebirth das ja vielleicht ende des jahres rauskommen soll,und hohe anforderungen an CPU,Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte stellen wird!

Bei Asus ist die beschreibung ja immer auf englisch...wer kennt sich mit diesem Board aus und könnte mir sagen für welche Hardware das Board Maximum ausgelegt ist ???....und reicht ein aufrüsten dann für Spiele wie X Rebirth ???

Hardware im moment : AMD Phenom (tm) ii X4 955 Prozessor 3,20GHz
                                 NVIDIA GeForce GT 440
                                 2X   Ram DDR3 2GB PC 1333


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Mai 2012)

Das Maximum wäre laut ASUS die Phenom-X6-Reihe (was auf Deutsch dasteht!). Wie es mit den Grafikanforderungen für X Rebirth aussieht, ist noch nicht bekannt, allerdings kann ich dir vorneweg schon mal sagen, dass die GT 440 für Spiele eher ungeeignet ist. Die CPU ist okay. Was das MB betrifft, findest du bestimmt noch geeignetere, wie z.B. das ASRock Extreme 3.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2012)

Deine CPU ist eigentlich noch vällig okay, die Grafikkarte in Deinem PC ist aber ein absoluter Mega-Schwachpunkt - da würde eine Karte wie die AMD 6770 für 80-90€ in vielen Spielen schon die Leistung Deines PCs verdoppeln! Mit einer Grafikkarte für 140€ wie der AMD 6870 und Deiner jetzigen CPU als Partner würdest Du auch aktuelle Spiele auf hohen bis maximalen Details spielen können, die 6870 wäre nochmal deutlich besser als eine AMD 6770. 

Denn die CPU ist bei Deinem PC nicht der Schwachpunkt, die reicht auch für moderne Titel noch völlig aus. In den letzten 3-4 Jahren hat sich da nicht viel getan, was die CPU-Anforderungen betrifft, nicht zuletzt weil fast alle Spiele auch auf Spielekonsolen laufen müssen, die technisch ja schon recht alt sind. Der "Kern" eines Spiels, der nicht von der Grafik abhängt, ist daher immer noch recht anspruchslos, was die nötige CPU-Power angeht. Und für "schönere" Details ist dann hauptsächlich die Graka verantwortlich. 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich daher erstmal die Grafikkarte und falls nötig damit einhergehend das Netzteil aufrüsten, vlt auch noch 4GB RAM dazu (kostet nur um die 20€). Ende des Jahres kannst Du dich dann immer noch um die CPU kümmern, FALLS die nicht reicht für das Game. Aber ob dann eine neue AMD-CPU hilft, kann man schwer sagen, denn Deine CPU ist für das, was man bei AMD bekommt, schon eine recht gute CPU. Die neueren/teureren sind da nicht wirklich deutlich besser. Ausnahme wäre, wenn sich dann rausstellt, dass das Spiel von mehr als vier Kernen profitiert, so dass ein X6 als neue CPU sich lohnt. Aber an sich sind die X6 nicht schneller als die gleichgetakteten X4-CPUs, wenn es um Spiele geht.. da aber wie gesagt: abwarten.

Klar: eine deutlich bessere CPU würde auch nochmal nen Schub bringen, aber da sieht es bei AMD aktuell düster aus. Eine INtel CPU für ca 180€ aber kann in manch einem Spiel bei ansonsten gleicher Grafikkarte eine merkbare Steigerung bringen.


----------



## Andi19732012 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo und vielen dank für die schnellen antworten 

also ich habe eh schon mit dem gedanken gespielt mir eventuell den Phenom ii X6 3,20GHz 1090 oder 1100 Black Edition zu kaufen

wenn ich dann also Eure besagte AMD 6770 noch verbauen würde + 4 GB Ram dazu und ein gutes Netzteil müsste es also reichen ??? oder gäbe es noch bessere alternativen was Grafikkarte und Ram betrifft....könnte ich 16 GB Ram auch verbauen oder wäre das zu übertrieben ???

welches Netzteil von der leistung her würdet ihr mir raten ??? Im moment ist ein ATX 550 Watt verbaut...denke mal auch nicht das es ein gutes sein wird,denn bei den Koplett PC wird ja meistens an solchen teilen gespart 

l.g.Andi


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2012)

Einen X6 1090 oder 1100 kriegst Du an sich im Laden gar nicht mehr, aber slebst wenn doch: es wäre sowieso Unsinn. Die X6 sind wie gesagt nicht schneller in Spielen als ein X4 mit gleichem Takt, das heißt, dass der 1090T vermutlich nicht schneller als Dein X4 955 wäre, und der 1100T wäre vielleicht einen Tick schneller - das wäre nicht clever, dafür dann auch noch Geld auszugeben. 

Kauf Dir lieber eine gute Grafikkarte, also 140€ oder mehr - da hast Du eine deutliche Steigerung Deiner PC-Power. Schon mi ner 6770 wie gesagt eine Verdoppelung, aber ich halte die heutzutage auch schon für "zu wenig", das ist eine reine Einsteigerkarte - nimm lieber mind einem AMD 6870, die ist auc schon nochmal deutlich schneller als eine 6770, und der x4 955 reicht dafür ja wie gesagt noch völlig aus. 

FALLS dann am Jahresende sich rauststellt, dass der X4 955 doch zu schwach ist für das Spiel, müsstest Du schauen, OB es mit einem Sechskerner einen Vorteil gibt - nur wenn das dann der Fall ist, "lohnt" sich ein X6, sofern man dann überhaupt noch einen auftreiben kann, wobei es vermutlich noch bessser wäre in Bezug auf Preis-Leistung, auf ein Intel-System umzusteigen.

Beim RAM kannst Du auf 8GB gehen, mehr macht keinen Sinn für Spiele. Und für eine gute Grafikkarte evtl. 50-60€ für ein Netzteil einplanen, falls Dein jetziges nicht reicht (was hast Du für eines? ).


----------



## Andi19732012 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ja danke für den tipp....dann lasse ich das erstmal mit dem 6-Kern bleiben!

habe im rechner ein 550 Watt: Powers Super Silent 550 W max. LC 6550V2.2

in der beschreibung steht bei PCI-Express : Inclusive 6Pin-PCI-Express-Stecker für aktuelle Mittelklasse-Grafikkarten.

also aktuell war das Netzteil so ca. 2008/9 rum....würde das Netzteil denn eine AMD 6870 von der Stromversorgung her verpacken ??? weil ich gelesen habe das manche Grafikkarten sogar 2 zusätzliche Stromanschlüsse haben,oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ???


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2012)

Die 6870 braucht 2 Stecker PCIe6pin, aber bei einigen Modellen der Karte ist ein Adapter (oder auch zwei) dabei, den Du einfach an zwei freie "normale" Stromstecker für Festplatten dranstecken kannst - schau mal nach, ob Du da noch Stecker frei hast. Wenn ja, dann ist das kein Problem. Wichtig ist halt die Power des Netzteils, den Rest kann man ansonsten auch mit Adaptern ermöglichen. Dein Netzteil MÜSSTE an sich reichen für eine AMD 6870. Der Hersteller ist LC, oder? Deren Netzteil sind zwar nicht so dolle, aber 550W reichen normalerweise selbst bei einem "schlechten" Netzteil.

Das hab ich bei meinem Netzteil auch per Adapter gemacht: ich hab ein 7 Jahre altes Tagan-Netzteil mit 480 Watt, welches auch nur einen 6pin-Stecker hat. Ich hab auch eine AMD 6870, und zwar von Sapphire. Da waren 2 Adapter dabei. Hier: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland zb bei hardwareversand.de steht auch in den Details dabei, dass zwei Stromadapter dabei sind.


----------



## Andi19732012 (5. Mai 2012)

hallo und danke 

habe jetzt die teile bestellt die ich aufrüsten sollte....1. Be quiet BQT P9 PRO 750W 
                                                                            2.SAPPHIRE Radeon HD6870
                                                                            3.Kingston 2x2 GB DDR3 Ram

Die SAPPHIRE Radeon HD6870 hat ja echt gute beurteilungen der käufer bekommen...Danke für den guten tipp 

Und mit dem AMD Phenom X6 Prozessor überlege ich mir noch im moment.....so ganz unwichtig scheint ein Prozessor ja nicht zu sein beim zusammenspiel mit einer Grafikkarte :

Prozessor: Eine leistungsfähige Grafikkarte bringt wenig, wenn im Computer ein lahmer Haupt-Prozessor steckt. Der bremst das Tempo der Grafikkarte deutlich aus. Im Gehäuse sollte daher ein schneller Prozessor mit mindestens zwei Rechenkernen arbeiten. Geeignet sind beispielsweise die AMD-Prozessoren Phenom II X4 und X6 sowie die Intel-Typen Core 2 Duo.

Mehrkern-Prozessoren: Schon PCs für 400 bis 500 Euro haben heute einen Prozessor mit mindestens zwei Kernen (Stand: Oktober 2010). In teureren Modellen stecken sogar Prozessoren mit bis zu sechs Recheneinheiten. Dieses Potenzial nutzt DirectX 11 mit der sogenannten Multithreading-Technik: Bei Bedarf laufen die Berechnungen auf mehreren Kernen des Prozessors. Die Folge: Insbesondere Actionspiele laufen flüssiger.


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Mai 2012)

Ok, das sieht ja relativ gut aus. Beim Netzteil hätten allerdings schon 500W gereicht, deins ist dagegen total überdimensioniert. 

Der X6 bringt dir an sich bei Spielen überhaupt nichts, die meisten Ausführungen sind sogar langsamer als der Phenom X4. Das liegt daran, dass die meisten Spiele eh nur max. 2 Kerne "untersützen", und neuere auch nur max. 4 Kerne. Das heißt, von mehr als 4 Kernen profitierst du momentan bei keinen Spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2012)

Ja, wie schon erklärt: bei gleichem Takt sind die X6 in SPielen nicht oder nur ein GANZ kleines bisschen besser als die X4. Und ein X4 955 reicht noch absolut problemlos aus. MIt einem deutlich besseren Prozessor hättest Du halt NOCH mehr FPS; so eine CPU wäre dann aber kein X6, sondern erst ein Intel I5-2400 oder so.


----------



## Andi19732012 (6. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnelle hilfe von Euch 

na dann hoffe ich mal das ich X-Rebirth noch mit meinem PC bewältigt bekomme wenn es ende des jahres auf den markt kommt....ich bin ja kein reiner zocker aber das eine oder andere spiel interessiert mich halt schon mal,und deswegen gleich einen High-end PC für 2000 Euro kaufen lohnt sich für mich dann auch nicht so richtig....deshalb wollte ich es noch mal mit dem Aufrüsten versuchen  

Aber ist schon echt irre wie schnell die Hardware veraltet und innerhalb von 3 jahren nur noch so knapp mithalten kann....der AMD Phenom X6 1100 Black Edition ist zum beispiel 2010 auf den markt gekommen,und schon quasi jetzt wieder überholt und ein auslaufendes model....!!!

l.g.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2012)

Das ist normal, und an sich ist es zur Zeit sogar sehr moderat: ein X4 955, der noch älter ist, reicht noch völlig aus für eine Weile. Früher war es so, dass ein Modell der "Oberklasse" nach nur 2 Jahren schon knapp an der Grenze war, dass die CPU grad noch so ausreicht. Heute kannst Du eben mit nem x4 955 für nur 100€ einen Prozessor bekommen, der gut mithält.


----------

